
I would pay $X for Y (June 2018) - westonplatter0
I would pay $4&#x2F;month to input a URL to news stories and write my response to the article.<p>I would pay $20 for (real, authentic) reviews of the top 30 online only Financial Engineering programs.<p>I would pay $2&#x2F;month to have an app calculate tax withholdings for Robinhood profits&#x2F;winnings.
======
thiago_fm
I would pay $50/month for a service that would map out all REITs in my
country(Brazil) and analyze their respective management companies, quality of
assets(vs price), revenue and financial vacancy.

I wrote some scripts but it's a pain in the butt to maintain as most of the
data provided by the stock exchange isn't formatted. So somebody who provides
would have both the data processed, and possibly worked upon afterwards by
humans. Which I'm kind of lazy to do all by myself.

I thought about automating this and selling the service, but it's kind of hard
to reach people to buy it, or to even sell this at all. I currently have
already a good income that would hardly make the service be worth for me to
build at all.

With this... I could buy the best for this investment window(bear market) of
the next 2 years and retire before the end of the bull market.

------
1ba9115454
I would pay $10 per month for someone to receive my receipts etc via
email/photos and input them into a tax program.

~~~
fanseed
A bit more than $10, but:
[https://www.shoeboxed.com/](https://www.shoeboxed.com/)

------
abdelhamidem
I would pay $10/month for a service that I could repackage and charge
$100/month for it

~~~
CloudNetworking
I'd pay $90/month if the repackaging could be automated and sold at scale ;-P

------
kleer001
I would pay $20/month for a churn coach

A what?

A churn coach. Helps me swim through the sea of gadgets and entertainment,
helps put old stuff on Craigslist or upcycle or recycle properly and every
month or so brings some product or service I'll love.

It may seem like a rehash of gift boxes for X Geekery, but the difference here
is the cycling at the end and the very low volume.

I've found that for my ultimate convenience and entertainment it's a bit of
homework to find the best of the best (movie, laptop, book, kitchen gadget,
etc...) A Churn coach would help do that with a smile and a high five, this is
truly the golden age.

(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و

------
quickthrower2
The problem with the tax withholdings is that it might only be worth $2/month
to you (as it saves you using your excel or whatever) but to the provider they
kind of have to provide a very robust calculator and probably assume some
liability. So they'd want much more than $2 I would assume. They'd need 2k-10k
users to make a living, thats a lot of support also!

------
meiraleal
I would pay $50 to know the best place to rent a property and make a profit
using airbnb.

------
1ba9115454
I would pay $1000 for a bootstrap landing page for my site. Not a theme, but
someone who actually collects the benefits etc and rolls it into something
that looks great.

I would pay $100 a month for someone who can write technical articles in the
blockchain space.

~~~
vikaskyadav
I can create production-ready material/bootstrap best landing page with SEO
provisions in $1200.

I am a technical writer on medium. Ping me if needed.

------
westonplatter0
What would you pay for?

